# Curly's Ribs



## Gary in VA (Jul 10, 2006)

Anybody ever use Curly's Ribs... I got a case of em to try.. St Louis style... Frozen... at 2.17/lb... looks like the membrane is already pulled off too.

Is that a purdy good deal..? worked out to be 5 bucks a rack.. far sight better than 10 bucks a rack for Baby backs.

... Also.. anyone ever used Hormel Ribs?.. they any good... I can get the same st louis cut at like 1.49/lb but I am afraid they are enhanced


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 10, 2006)

There is a grocery store up here that sells Hormel ribs but they are enhanced, I have not tried them.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> *There is a grocery store up here that sells Hormel ribs but they are enhanced*, I have not tried them.



Ditto here in Va too!  They were on sale one time for $4 a rack and my wife brought them home. I cooked them and they weren't awful but to best describe them they tasted like "Ham on a stick".


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 10, 2006)

the curly's ribs look purdy good.. I havent tried em yet.. just separated them and stuck em back in the freezer.. hopefully this weekend we'll try a few.  Maybe even try out that coyote rub on em...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> the curly's ribs look purdy good.. I havent tried em yet.. just separated them and stuck em back in the freezer.. hopefully this weekend we'll try a few. * Maybe even try out that coyote rub on em*...



Then you know they're gonna be good!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> the curly's ribs look purdy good.. I havent tried em yet.. just separated them and stuck em back in the freezer.. hopefully this weekend we'll try a few.  Maybe even try out that coyote rub on em...



I guess my invitation is in the mail?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 10, 2006)

I am using the Hormel right now. I like them. I have cooked with them many times. Just what are they enhanced with, Larry? I have no idea myself.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I am using the Hormel right now. I like them. I have cooked with them many times. Just what are they enhanced with, Larry? I have no idea myself.



GH,"enhanced" means they're brined/injected/pumped with a "salt/broth" solution to keep them moist for the average consumer who will typically overcook their meat.  There's nothing wrong with cooking these "if" you like the finished flavor and texture of the "enhanced" meat.  I have tried them and do not like them.  Please don't take this as an insult etc., I just don't like them.


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 10, 2006)

Curly's ribs are awesome. I have used them when I cooked at my brothers golf club. I would love to find them at that price, I would have to order 10 cases to get Curly's ribs here.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> There is a grocery store up here that sells Hormel ribs but they are enhanced, I have not tried them.


What store?


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kroger's up here sells them.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":3bel3d7b]I am using the Hormel right now. I like them. I have cooked with them many times. Just what are they enhanced with, Larry? I have no idea myself.



GH,"enhanced" means they're brined/injected/pumped with a "salt/broth" solution to keep them moist for the average consumer who will typically overcook their meat.  There's nothing wrong with cooking these "if" you like the finished flavor and texture of the "enhanced" meat.  I have tried them and do not like them.  Please don't take this as an insult etc., I just don't like them.[/quote:3bel3d7b]
Thanks for the answer I really had no idea.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 13, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe"oor16zq][quote="Green Hornet"oor16zq]I am using the Hormel right now. I like them. I have cooked with them many times. Just what are they enhanced with, Larry? I have no idea myself.



GH,"enhanced" means they're brined/injected/pumped with a "salt/broth" solution to keep them moist for the average consumer who will typically overcook their meat.  There's nothing wrong with cooking these "if" you like the finished flavor and texture of the "enhanced" meat.  I have tried them and do not like them.  Please don't take this as an insult etc., I just don't like them.[/quoteoor16zq]
Thanks for the answer I really had no idea.  [/quoteoor16zq]
The enhanced stuff contains nitrates wich give it the hammy flavor...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 13, 2006)

Kroger customers in Ar. must request enhanced because everything they sell seems to be.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 13, 2006)

Guess I am not too keen on reading labels before I buy stuff   Does it say "enhanced" somewhere or is that just understood?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks, I will pay more attention next time. I can learn a lot from you knuckleheads!


----------



## Finney (Jul 15, 2006)

craig castille said:
			
		

> Sometimes when it says *"always tender"* ...you better start reading as it probably means enhanced.
> 
> Way too much stuff is being enhanced these days.


They can also say, "always juicy", "self basting", etc.  Anything in that vein.  

The original label from the processor will tell you, but you have to look.  

One "catch phrase" that you usually will be happy to see is, "minimally processed".  That usually means that they cut em and wrapped em... done. :!:


----------

